# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Aubade

## Seanchaidh

The sky
saturated with darkness
- a monotonous hue - seeps
to brilliant pastels:
rose, saffron, violet
and blue.  Beads
of condensation trickle down
the window glass,
casting cascading colors 
upon the walls.

We stand together;
a pair of mandarin ducks;
two phoenixes in flight.
We smile as we see the swallows return
- a handful of poppy seeds upon pink paper.

Black birds begin
to sing.
Their notes
- a glittering glissando -rise
to greet the new dawn.

----------

